# Crying at night



## AnnaAubry (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello! I'm new to this site, but have visited occasionally for Vizsla tips and tricks. 

I have a 5-year-old male on the small side (around 49lbs -- so cute!!). I adopted him at 12 weeks and at the time was living alone. I started off crate training but of-course he somehow ended up sleeping in my bed within just a few weeks. For the past 5 years he has been sleeping next to me, or occasionally on the couch if my boyfriend was in town the for weekend. Classic spoiled Vizsla.... 

We now just moved into a new place (less than a week ago) and we don't have room in the bed for Bodi. He also is no longer allowed on the couch unless invited. I got him an awesome big comfy dog bed and a blanket (because he has to be covered up), but he's having a hard time adjusting to not sleeping in bed with me. He goes to sleep around 9pm and is fast asleep when we go to bed. However, every night between 2am - 4am he wakes up and cries/whines. 

I've tried ignoring him, scolding him with a firm no and/or walking him back to his bed and tucking him in. Last night I finally gave up and went and sat on the couch after I walked him back to his bed. He didn't cry but just stared at me and wouldn't go back to sleep. :-\

I know consistency is key and changing his routine after 5 years is tricky, but would love to know if anyone has experienced this as well and what method has worked best for you. I adore that dog and it's SO hard to listen to him cry without just letting him in the bed.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Your dealing with a dog that not only has a new routine from what he has been used to for the past 5 years, but also has new surroundings, and new rules - his whole world has been turned upside down. Having him for 5 years, I'm sure your aware that Vs are a very sensitive breed (though in all honesty, I can't image any dog would be okay with such sudden changes). 

If you no longer want Bodi sleeping with you, I would suggest you put a dog bed in your room and allow him to sleep there so that he is at least with you. If you want him sleeping in another room I would suggest you gradually work towards that. Your dog is used to being with you, he knows no other way, and you can't expect him to be okay with suddenly being told he can't.

I would do as much as you can to ease his transition. Otherwise, you can end up with a very anxious dog.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You might also try a self-heating blanket/mat (thermal reflecting) on or in his dog bed for an extra bit of snuggly warmth. 

If you don't want to run right out and buy something that may not work, you could try either a heating pad for a few minutes after he wakes you up (turn it off before you go back to sleep!) or a sock filled with rice that can be microwaved for something warm to snuggle while he goes back to sleep. In either case, be careful of the temperature!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I suppose I should have first asked if you're sure he doesn't just need an extra trip outside.


----------

